

AVG.com hacked - RobChafer
http://www.avg.com

======
aaron695
DNS redirect of some sort? Seems back up for me

[http://grahamcluley.com/2013/10/avg-website-palestinian-
hack...](http://grahamcluley.com/2013/10/avg-website-palestinian-hackers/)

------
MattBearman
I just get redirected to [http://www.avg.com/gb-
en/homepage](http://www.avg.com/gb-en/homepage) which seems to be un-hacked.
What happens on the US site?

~~~
doubt_me
Here is what I am looking at

[http://imgur.com/a/6UOog](http://imgur.com/a/6UOog)

~~~
forlorn
Looks like same guys who hacked Leaseweb

> We owned Leaseweb Servers and kept some of their servers for us. But we only
> changed the DNS Server for now, because we faced some problems with the
> company website. Here, all what we need… is to add our signature on their
> homepage to prove that there is not Completely Secure. If we can pwn them,
> we can hack other big providers too.

------
jbrooksuk
Turn off your speakers...

~~~
jbrooksuk
Why the downvote? I opened this at work and music started playing loudly. You
don't expect that these days.

------
antr
everything normal...

------
doubt_me
Haha

